
Timeline representing the development of various Linux distros - ashitlerferad
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
======
bgrohman
Cool visualization. Interesting to see how big the Debian family is compared
to the others.

